# Tetra Active Substrate



## Ross (24 Apr 2016)

Looking to re new my substrate in my 40 liter shrimp tank and was wondering what the Tetra substrate was like?


----------



## john dory (24 Apr 2016)

Good.
Changes parameters slightly.


----------



## Ross (25 Apr 2016)

I was going to put it under some black gravel,Will a 3 liter bag be enough for my Juwel Vio 40 tank?


----------



## john dory (26 Apr 2016)

Sorry mate,it'seems the tropica stuff,I have....not tetra.


----------



## richard brown (26 Apr 2016)

I do not like it, grain size is pretty big or it appears so, it is a lovely terracotta color too, I would avoid it tbh.

Just pay the small bit extra and get tropica soil powder or something.


----------



## Ross (28 Apr 2016)

Think I will get the Tropica Plant growth substrate instead.


----------

